# New Kacey pics



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics of my Kacey


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs and Kisses to Kasey.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a good looking pup.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes beautiful! I love those huge ears and jowls!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww she is soo cute


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a beauty







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. It was a good thing that I didnt see her, I might have tried to "accidently" keep her.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww...hi Kacey! I love those ears! Such a cute pupper...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She has a pretty splash on her chest. I couldn't resist fixing her glowy eyes.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> She has a pretty splash on her chest. I couldn't resist fixing her glowy eyes.


 
Awwww  Thank You!!! Very sweet of you to fix her eyes  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is a beautiful girl. It was a good thing that I didnt see her, I might have tried to "accidently" keep her.


 
One look and she had my heart


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YOU are the one getting KACEY?????????? WOOHOO!!! I know this dog's story...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> YOU are the one getting KACEY?????????? WOOHOO!!! I know this dog's story...


 
 yes mam 

She's gonna be a northeastern gal soon 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

YEEHAW! I am so happy!!! I offered to transport her a short way but it didn't work out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> YEEHAW! I am so happy!!! I offered to transport her a short way but it didn't work out.


LOL  you had your hands full with that Beautiful Sweet Delight 

So glad they are both safe


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, look at that sweet face!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kacey*

Kacey is a beauty!!!
Congrats to Cindy and Jenna-both NEW MOMS~~


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She looks very sweet. She's a lucky girl! Great name !:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Last week I sent YOU SEVERAL pics of Kacey that Aleta had sent me.
They were just beautiful!!

Do you still have those to post!!

I can't find the e-mail!!:wave::wave:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Cindy:
> 
> Last week I sent YOU SEVERAL pics of Kacey that Aleta had sent me.
> They were just beautiful!!
> ...


 
I have 7 pics total of Kacey

1 from her post

4 that were sent from A

and the 2 from WW


----------

